# real jitropin green tops



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

hello lads can someone clear me on this one

as its been said that no real jin going out of china for last few years

i wrote letter to gensci that if i got green jin with verification code that works on their website can i be sure it is genuine gh and they replied

Dear Sir/Madam,

Yes,if it is verificated by our website.Don't worry about that.

Regards

Trevor

and they got their own agents

but am getting it from other source in china will be putting pictures soon with codes as well so whats your view about it especialy pscarb ?

:confused1: :confused1:


----------

